# Amish Furniture



## MyCountryStuff (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm interested to find out how many people make Amish furniture or are inspired in their own furniture projects by the Amish. I'm curious because I see a lot of Amish techniques in pieces that I or my buddies make, but it's not necessarily a conscious decision. I realized this when I started to sell some of my pieces of handmade furniture and people were asking me if I was Amish!


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm honestly not sure what an Amish technique is. Is there a particular style or type of joinery?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15934#reply-163689


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I've spent a lot of time with the Amish in Kentucky, Ohio and Indiana.
There really is not a defined Amish furniture style.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

They build the same as we do except they use air motors instead of electric motors for drilling and screwing.
The table saws, shapers and dust collectors are the same except they are usually driven with a line shaft.

Some Churches allow them to use electric motors as long as they are generator driven.

Styles are customer driven. Just like other builders of fine furniture trying to draw in customers.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's hard to stereotype Amish because the rules and customs vary a lot from one location to another.

There are 2 Amish communities close to where I live and both produce some handcrafted furniture. Most of what I have seen I would categorize as early american.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I've spent a lot of time with the Amish in Ohio and Indiana.
There really is not a defined Amish furniture style.
I've been in Amish homes and didn't see any particular style.


----------



## semi75 (Jun 17, 2010)

Uhh oh, someone found google or Wikipedia.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL, the last spammer is less than 20 miles from my house…Maybe I should go over and watch the ''Amish'' build some furniture. A lot of Mexican Amish in Arcola Il., just sayin'...


----------

